# Ebay Digital Fridge Thermostat Anyone Used This One?



## CONNOR BREWARE (8/12/11)

Different to the ones I've seen you guys use. Had anyone tried this one?
Linky

Hate to burn my house down after renos


----------



## milob40 (8/12/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> Different to the ones I've seen you guys use. Had anyone tried this one?
> Linky
> 
> Hate to burn my house down after renos


looks the goods but thats where it stops. no mention of a cut in compressor delay, this protects your fridge from cutting in and out continuously which will burn out the compressor. and it only handles 3 1/2 amps.
i'd give this one a miss.


----------



## pk.sax (8/12/11)

Using it. No probs. there is compressor delay - from watching it work. Perfect item for qld or keg fridges.


----------



## Silo Ted (8/12/11)

milob40 said:


> looks the goods but thats where it stops. no mention of a cut in compressor delay, this protects your fridge from cutting in and out continuously which will burn out the compressor. and it only handles 3 1/2 amps.
> i'd give this one a miss.



Hey thanks, thats sweet bit of info. Im wantin to automate a recirc mash and was going to use a spare stc1000 to control an electric element but was wondering how disable the switching delay. This device will do it for me !

Edit: **** it, no it wont. Wrong temp range, no mention of the sensor type and 800w. Goddamn. 

Anyway, to the OP, buy an STC1000. Buy three, theyre handy for all sorts of shit !


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/12/11)

i've got one, works fine.


----------



## seemax (8/12/11)

its cooling OR heating, not both

STC does both and $10 cheaper... but needs a bit of wiring


----------



## pk.sax (9/12/11)

Just got another one for my ferm fridge  can't be easier. Could not be arsed dicking around with sockets and wiring in this case, that will end up costing 'me' more.


----------



## keifer33 (9/12/11)

I just grabbed one then seems like a dead easy option to just throw on the spare fridge in time for Xmas heat wave in the West.


----------



## pk.sax (23/12/11)

Just got mine today, I asked the seller where my order was and he explained christmas rush etc.... Anyway, he speedposted it to make up for it! Can't be happier. Independent sensor showing .7 degree difference..


----------



## keifer33 (23/12/11)

practicalfool said:


> Just got mine today, I asked the seller where my order was and he explained christmas rush etc.... Anyway, he speedposted it to make up for it! Can't be happier. Independent sensor showing .7 degree difference..




I asked the seller also and he explained the order hadnt got to him yet so he could ship. Was apparently going to be express but to the West Coast nothing is express.


----------



## pk.sax (23/12/11)

keifer33 said:


> I asked the seller also and he explained the order hadnt got to him yet so he could ship. Was apparently going to be express but to the West Coast nothing is express.


haha.. if it got to Cairns!....

u might get lucky on Wednesday


----------



## keifer33 (23/12/11)

Here is hoping as I will have 2 cubes waiting for fermentation in the 'new' fermenting fridge.


----------

